
Intro to React Native for an iOS Developer - cpojer
http://artsy.github.io/blog/2017/07/06/React-Native-for-iOS-devs/
======
orta
Hey there, author here, we've been exploring React Native in the open at Artsy
for about 1.5 years now. This post is a continuation on our series on React
Native. It's really changed the fundamentals for our iOS team at Artsy to the
point that we don't really recognise ourselves as a specific team anymore.

I think a lot of teams would definitely benefit from using the technology, but
understanding the trade-offs up-front is hard. So this post is not a quick
overview but something that will take 45m to read and understand. It's worth a
read IMO. :)

For the rest of the series see, [http://artsy.github.io/series/react-native-
at-artsy/](http://artsy.github.io/series/react-native-at-artsy/)

